# ottawa area



## Bytown digger (Feb 6, 2020)

hi
looking for new partners in ottawa area,i do bottle digging as well as metal detecting.


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm not exactly sure where there'd be to dig or metal detect in the Ottawa area , been there a few times over the years but never dug there , always seem to make it over that way during the winter for some reason 

is an older digger who has a table at Toronto bottle show each year , he's had a lot of Ottawa bottles , not really sure where he would of dug them but must of been places to check at some point


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2020)

I have several soda bottles marked as being from Ottawa , there from the 1910's -30's era if your interested in seeing them . 

I've attempted to do some research into bottles from the Ottawa area although its often tough to find info or even pictures of the bottles . but there was actually a fair number of different bottlers who operated in that area and many different bottles exist 

also bottles from a lot of the smaller towns near Ottawa too , such as Smith Falls , Anrprior , Pembroke , Cornwall , Hawkesbury . all those places had bottlers too


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 6, 2020)

come from a very large family with a lot of stories passed down about the area so with further research i was able to find several areas not far from downtown.These areas date back to 1850s and i believe i have cpl older items that date back into 1890s so far.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm not in Ottawa anymore unfortunately, might be there over the summer.  Never did too much digging there because all the good sites are off limits and I didn't want any run-ins with the cops.  I've only ever been able to find one site that's comfortably secluded but I think it's mostly been dug already and there are almost no locals there, which are usually the only ones I'm interested in.  Did you ever check out the construction at the Nicholas Street interchange?  Driving past I saw they were digging up hundreds of old bottles there over the summer but I didn't get any chances to check it out in person.  Might be the option to buy some bottles off of the workers at least.  Pretty sure that dump dates back to the late 19th century.


----------



## Bytown digger (Feb 6, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm not in Ottawa anymore unfortunately, might be there over the summer.  Never did too much digging there because all the good sites are off limits and I didn't want any run-ins with the cops.  I've only ever been able to find one site that's comfortably secluded but I think it's mostly been dug already and there are almost no locals there, which are usually the only ones I'm interested in.  Did you ever check out the construction at the Nicholas Street interchange?  Driving past I saw they were digging up hundreds of old bottles there over the summer but I didn't get any chances to check it out in person.  Might be the option to buy some bottles off of the workers at least.  Pretty sure that dump dates back to the late 19th century.


never got a chance to go there during construction,I live actually cpl blocks away in sandy hill area which was one of the oldest parts of ottawa once called bytown.1 of my digs is in this area and ive barely dug in .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 6, 2020)

I know there's a dump from the 20s or 30s near Sandy Hill, never tried digging it but walked along it and found some interesting shards and non-bottle finds.  One spot has a large layer of nothing but broken Ottawa Dairy milks, might be some whole ones from competitors in there if you try digging around, I don't know.  Actually a pretty secluded spot but not at all easy to access, and a bit too modern to justify the effort for me.


----------



## Lookeyloo (Feb 24, 2020)

Bytown digger said:


> hi
> looking for new partners in ottawa area,i do bottle digging as well as metal detecting.


Me! Me!


----------



## kissmyglass (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey brother, thought you told me you were not doing this anymore?
Give me a call on my cell or text me, I'm ready to dig and detect anytime. Wayne.
613-915-1446


----------

